

Wal-Mart Shoppers: Homeland Security Wants You - rbanffy
http://www.npr.org/2010/12/11/131991345/wal-mart-shoppers-homeland-security-wants-you

======
mickt
U know it just seems like security in the US is run by a crowd of amateurs and
they haven't looked at what works and doesn't work in other countries that
have faced similar terrorist threats. Vague alerts and warnings that almost
seem designed to alarm and confuse the populace, either by intent or by
incompetent.

~~~
rdtsc
This makes me think of "The Authoritarians"

<http://home.cc.umanitoba.ca/~altemey/>

I think the assumption here is that segments of population shopping at Wal-
Mart somehow are just the right people to collaborate with DHS. I am not
surprised, but what is scary is that those at DHS have recognized that as
well...

------
madair
in this story npr presents itself as concerned about one thing: _is it
effective at catching 'terrists'_

okay, so yes, we live in a utilitarian nightmare, not news.

what about _where does it lead us_?

what about _who have we become_?

